# Rookie has just landed



## Dadeco (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello everyone

Had to finally register on the forums after 6 months. Too much good info on here to not register

about 6 months ago i bought some testosterone e and tren e. with out knowing a thing about anabolics and pcts, (yes im an ass) i did some research for the past 6 months and think i am ready. i tossed the Tren e tho.

gonna do a test e only cycle.

im 22 years old. 5'10. i weigh 173lbs. 176lbs on a good day. I know some would say im too young to do a cycle and go natty, but im just looking for a kick start. Dont we all.

i will be running :

test e for 12 weeks at 500mg a week, clomid/nolvadex along with hcg for pct. and arimidex to fight off any sides during cycle. Dont know exactly when i will start but i will keep updated.

anyways, just want to thank you all for the info and knowledge you bring to the table.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 4, 2013)

Dadeco, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Dadeco (Sep 4, 2013)

got ya 


Prince said:


> Dadeco, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!
> 
> *FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## brazey (Sep 4, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Dadeco (Sep 4, 2013)

thanks brazey


brazey said:


> Welcome to the community.


----------



## Christsean (Sep 4, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Dadeco (Sep 4, 2013)

thank u bro


Christsean said:


> Welcome


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 4, 2013)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Swfl (Sep 5, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Iz_vivit (Sep 5, 2013)

Welcome mane


----------



## charley (Sep 5, 2013)

Welcome !!  [go slow, if you do some test you may shut down your own test, learn first, then do]


----------



## blergs. (Sep 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dadeco (Sep 5, 2013)

thanks


Little BamBam said:


> welcome to the forum


----------



## Dadeco (Sep 5, 2013)

you u mean after pct my test could possibly be shut down? and thanks holmes



charley said:


> Welcome !!  [go slow, if you do some test you may shut down your own test, learn first, then do]


----------



## Dadeco (Sep 5, 2013)

@swfl      thanks does swfl mean ur close to fort myers? i use to stay over there lol

@iz_vivit  thank uuu

@blergs thank u too

ill keep givin out thank u's all day lol


----------



## Swfl (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah bro the cape

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dadeco (Sep 5, 2013)

i use to stay in cape too, right off del prado across the street from walmart. cray



Swfl said:


> Yeah bro the cape
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dath (Sep 5, 2013)

Welcome to Ironmag


----------



## red123 (Sep 6, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Dadeco (Sep 8, 2013)

@red123 and @Dath 

thank u both


----------



## Drew83 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome bro


----------



## jacmo (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome to paradise bro!


----------



## Iz_vivit (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Sep 10, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome


----------

